# Strange colored turkey -lmao



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I live in a secluded area along the White river and wild animals in my yard are quite common........well except this morning. As I was opening the blinds this morning I noticed turkey's flying down into my yard from their roost tree....not uncommon around here........except on a branch 10 feet in the air was a chicken......he flapped down from the tree into my yard and is walking around with the turkey's like he's the cock of the walk......just too funny...........the real strange thing is that the nearest person raising chickens is over two miles away..........

How do ya tag this one.........:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Can you shoot it? looks tasty to me.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

We've had a couple of peacocks take up with wild turkey flocks over the years, and once I saw a rooster pheasant running with a flock (he'd been released after being purchased for dog training, I think) but I've never seen a chicken with a flock...hilarious...chicken is smart enough to know that the turkeys will not only help her find food, but help keep her safe...

Once on my way to Ohio to duck hunt I was running my female ES on public land down off of N. Territorial near A2, when I heard this really loud cackling...for a minute I thought she'd found a pheasant rooster, only to soon see her chasing a great big old biddy Rhode Island Red...the chase didn't last long, pretty soon the hen gets mad, turns around, and the next thing I know my big brave hunting dog is crawling underneath my truck with the chicken in hot pursuit...it was raining, everything including the dog and the chicken was full of mud...I rescued the dog, the chicken departed in a huff...absolutely hilarious...chickens are tough!


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

The way I see it, it's a feral/non-native species and a threat to native wildlife. I'm sure there's a whole bunch of guys on the Flyfishing Forums that would Love to take care of it for you. FRANK


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

Think of the cloud of feathers you'd get from that "Big Tom" when you smacked him with a full choke and three inch 5 shot :lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

mossberg835 said:


> Think of the cloud of feathers you'd get from that "Big Tom" when you smacked him with a full choke and three inch 5 shot :lol:




Would have been a easy to the head pellet gun shot........fat sucker too just unsure how tough it would be though.....:lol:


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

I know what I would be having for dinner!


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I think I'd find out what it tastes like, if it comes around again. You don't get a chance at "free range" chickens very often these days. Definately a candidate for slow roasting.:corkysm55 FRANK


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Mmmmm Chicken...


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

wally-eye said:


> Would have been a easy to the head pellet gun shot........fat sucker too just unsure how tough it would be though.....:lol:


 
Pellet rifle? You could smoke him with a slingshot! I think I just found my confidence decoy for next spring...


----------



## CallMaker (May 19, 2005)

No turkeys like that out here for sure..


----------

